# Is there a way to get diaper ointment off of cloth diapers?



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

DD had a DREADFUL diaper rash recently when she was sick with diarrhea for a few weeks. Her bum bled; it was awful. Anyway, I was torn at the time because I wanted her in cloth that would breathe well, but I also was freaking out and went ahead and slathered her with the triple paste recommended by her doctor. (Yes, I know ointments and cloth don't mix, but...I did it anyway.) So now, of course, I have diapers with resistant diaper ointment that won't wash out. Is there any way to fix it, or should I just toss those diapers out?


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

You can try hand scrubbing.. Though I've found it just washes away over time. Are the diapers not working? IF so I'd try hand washing scrubbing some like using dawn.. IF the diapers function jsut give it some time.

Deanna


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Ah, thanks! I didn't think of that, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

I would definitely hand strip them with Dawn dish soap and a grout brush. It has not been my experience that large patches of petroleum wash out over time, but instead repel liquids and cause additional diaper rash.

Just go to Target (or where ever) and buy a very stiff bristled grout brush and some Dawn dish soap (any color is fine). Wet the diapers, put just a touch of soap on one and start scrubbing with the brush. You can really go to town on the fleece without risk of ruining it, so really scrub hard, in all directions. Hand rinse as best you can in hot water. Then put them all in your washing machine WITHOUT detergent and run hot wash cycles over and over and over again until all the suds are out.

It's hard work, but you'll have gleaming white, nice smelling diapers with no residue! Good luck!


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Even triple cream rinsed out of mine though I will say if I ever had to use it again I'd deffiently use liners same with Burts bess that one also seems to stick around. But I use liek destin creamy (no CLO) balmax A&D ect liberly on my CDs (prefolds and suade cloth pockets) and it all washes right out with out issues.. Never have had a repelling issue. Actually the only time I had the stuff not wash out and cause issues was when I tried using RnG and tiny bubbles detergent..


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

That definitely would have been easier!  But poor dd got caught in a cycle of diaper rash, rash cream, repellent diapers, more rash, and more cream... Her entire diaper area looked like she was wearing red panties. It was awful. The Dawn saved us! I was using entirely FB's at the time and perhaps microfleece doesn't give up the grease as well as suedecloth. I'm sure prefolds can handle it better- they can handle almost anything!


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, the cream is still clearly visible on the diapers (even after putting them back in the wash 3 times) and it just makes me feel like they're not acceptably clean. Luckily we use Flips, so it's just a few of our inserts that are out of commission. Hopefully there won't be a next time, but if there is I'll definitely use a different method of protecting her poor bum.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Safe cream plus BioSoft liners is what I do. There will likely be a next time, though hopefully less severe! Just a fact of diapers and sensitive skin.


----------



## jewel1288 (May 6, 2011)

I experienced a similar problem with my cloth diapers when my little love got a yeast diaper rash. I used lanolin with a few drops of tea tree oil, which is a safe and natural antiseptic so it worked well to rid her diaper rash. On the flip side, it was repelling her urine. What I did was wash the diapers on a sani-cycle in my washer, so it was hotter than hot! I did this a few times and it finally rinsed, or rather, melted the lanolin away. I was using a hemp and cotton blend diaper, so depending on your diaper- this method may or may not work for you.

If you are using a micro-fleece, you may be interested in learning more about the harmful effects of polyester; it actually has toxins in it that cause cancer and possibly reproductive complications, especially for females. You can read more here: http://www.northernbaby.com/2009/10/23/polyester-safe-or-not/


----------

